# Difference between INFP and ISFP



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

Razorgirl said:


> Yer, ISFPs have an air of superiority. INFPs are perpetually confused.


Holy shit this sums it up perfectly. Forget everything I wrote, here it is in a compressed package.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Razorgirl said:


> Yer, ISFPs have an air of superiority. INFPs are perpetually confused.





Unfey said:


> Holy shit this sums it up perfectly. Forget everything I wrote, here it is in a compressed package.


ISFP "air of superiority"? I dunno. Not according to the sources in the spoiler...


* *




In Gifts Differing, Myers noted that ISFP was "probably ... the most modest type," and went on to explain that "they consistently tend to underestimate and understate themselves. ... They do not need St. Paul's injunction 'not to think of themselves more highly than they ought to think.' In most cases, they ought to think more highly than they do."

The MBTI Manual characterizes ISFPs as "quietly friendly, sensitive, kind, modest about their abilities. Shun disagreements, do not force their opinions or values on others. Usually do not care to lead but are often loyal followers."

Here's Berens & Nardi:



Berens & Nardi said:


> [ISFPs] seem to tap into what is extremely important to others and to themselves. They are the ones who listen to what others want and somehow pull together what is just right to get them just what they wanted, maybe even more than was expressed. It all looks so easy that others often underestimate what went into it. They have an amazing talent for creative problem solving and take a great deal of pleasure in helping people solve problems. ...
> 
> *They often struggle with nurturing their own self-esteem and sometimes needlessly beat up on themselves. Others may not even notice their struggle because their style is so quiet and unassuming.*


Here's Hirsh & Kummerow:



Hirsh & Kummerow said:


> ISFPs are gentle and compassionate, open and flexible. They are considerate of others and do not force their views and opinions on them. They often focus on meeting others' needs, especially those who are less fortunate. *Having a quiet, modest, self effacing style*, ISFPs avoid disagreements and seek harmony with people as well as with nature. ... They are at their best ensuring others' well being. ...
> 
> ISFPs work quietly, often behind the scenes, helping individuals meet their goals and dreams. They like a life of action and interaction, and often choose careers that allow them to exercise their ability to see the needs of the moment and respond quickly. *They have little desire to impress others or to impose their will.* However, they can be gently and persistently persuasive if they believe some action is in another's best interest.


And here's Kroeger & Thuesen (from Type Talk):



Kroeger & Thuesen said:


> *n their desire not to influence, they often forgo expressing themselves and their wishes in favor of blending in with others. This nonimposing nature and seeming lack of direction is so much a part of ISFPs that they can easily be either overlooked or overpowered by others. In a sense, they are the most invisible of the sixteen types.*_
> ...
> ISFPs of either gender do not project a strong image, nor are they competitive in nature.
> 
> Male ISFPs are successful and highly regarded in various roles, and if someone is looking for a nurturing male, this type is a natural. *Both female and male ISFPs often sell themselves short.*_





_
If what somebody's talking about is an air of intellectual superiority, I'm on record that the NJs are the types most likely to give off a know-it-all vibe — but as between an INFP and an ISFP, I think the INFP is somewhat more likely to have an arrogant streak.

Which is not to say that INFPs aren't often confused. I certainly wouldn't disagree with that. :tongue:_


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> That's fairly helpful, but as oppose to what? Do INFPs care less about appearance and more about something else?


I disagree. I care about my appearance (not in an obsessive manner), and enjoyed fashion when I was younger. I love makeup and beauty because all these I see as fun and creative outlets for self-expression. Dolling up is a nice way of spicing things up when life feels a bit dull. 

Both types are Fi-doms so they can look similar on first account, but the INFP I think would be much more interested in theoretical and philosophical pursuits. I can discuss ideas on end without getting bored. Ne is how I interact with the external world and it comes out in fairly obvious ways i.e. my speech patterns are random; since my thoughts aren't linear, sometimes I forget to fill in the gaps between conversation and thought and the person I interact with is at a loss. This, I have noticed, does not happen with my ISFP friend (really small sample size I know). She is caught off guard but knows me well enough to ask "When you mention he, who are you actually referring to?" 

Both Ne and Se orient themselves towards the external world and are in the moment, but there are some Se stereotypes that I've observed in my friend and another ISFP that I've dated. They are more "action-oriented", that is, their pursuits and hobbies tend towards the physical (motor racing, sports etc.), and I am more abstract. I am a lot more metaphorical in communication, even though this applies largely to writing (I can be quite incoherent in speech myself). I am restless in mind (I have the constant need for brain food or I become doomed to boredom), and they are restless physically. 

So I'd guess, in a very generic manner, that INFPs are more idea-oriented (due to Ne), and ISFPs are more experience oriented i.e. they tend to be more grounded in reality (not practical in the strict sense of the word because they _do_ daydream, but in touch with their surroundings).


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't mean arrogance or conceit, I know that ISFPs are the opposite of that. INFPs are simply more of the unkempt, free spirited kind.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

pearslug said:


> Sorry but I pretty much disagree with most of that


Is it OK if you explain why?
From what I can tell the deal is this: Fi is dominant in both ISFP and INFP, right?
This means that they are more individualistic, private, emotional, idealistic, etc than other types. 
Now, the auxiliary function of ISFPs is Se.
Se is laidback, adventurous, thrill-seeking, spontaneous, and most importantly *doesn't over-interpret.*
As for the INFP, Ne comes second.
Ne is imaginative, eccentric, excitable, experimental and needs change to stay happy.

Now, Fi-Dom + Se-Aux = A relatively easygoing, malleable, emotional and artistic presence. They are likely to be calm, peacemaking, and friendly. The Se-Aux gives the ISFP a more grounded emotionality, a sort-of "self-understanding temperament" that still allows them to connect with the world around them.

But Fi-Dom + Ne-Aux is likely to create something slightly different. The INFP is likely to be dreamy, thoughtful, introspective, private, shy, strongly idealistic and often intense presence. Whereas the ISFP's Se gives them a love for the world around them, the INFP has no realism to cling onto (they have Tertiary Si, after all) and this is likely to make them more difficult to understand. The INFP's low Si and Te also makes them naturally disregarding of authority, nonconformist and more individualistic. 

I think that the ISFP being "all about art", (A very emotional person who likes the world around them is not necessarily an artist) is kind of a cliche, and most of the self-identifying ISFPs I know really don't have any personal relation to art or an internally functioning art gallery. 

I'm really not trying to start any argument here at all (though an argument about MBTI functions would be rather humorous), I'm just kind of trying to say what I know to be true about MBTI (it's either Ti or the spectrum). I agree with what you say about the differences between the two types, but I also think that my own information was accurate (I know how much I must seem like a total nerd by saying this).


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

OK, so it's kind of already been said, but in general I think this is the primary difference between ISFP and INFP:
The ISFP is similar to the INFP, but overall *they have a better grip on reality*, and this helps them fit in/understand the world.
The INFP is similar to the ISFP, but overall *they have a worse grip on reality*, and this makes them more imaginative.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Is it OK if you explain why?
> From what I can tell the deal is this: Fi is dominant in both ISFP and INFP, right?
> This means that they are more individualistic, private, emotional, idealistic, etc than other types.
> Now, the auxiliary function of ISFPs is Se.
> ...


Well thats wierd, I agree with what you said here, but I'll show you how I disagree with some stuff on your other post (or I'll try to)




LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I think that INFPs are more introspective, dreamy and self aware whereas ISFPs are malleable, and more straightforward. For example:
> ISFP: "Music is my passion, and I dedicate my life to it"
> INFP: "Music is who I am, and I would be lost without it"
> 
> ...


_
I agree with this

Perhaps there is a little truth to this, but its over generalizing I think

This depends on social factors more than type, I can tell you from personal experience as an INFP, I have had periods in my life where I've tried to be normal and times when I've tried to be 'offbeat' and unusual. Also I sometimes find it annoying when people say they're weird for the sake of it. Plus seem as ISFP has Fi, they won't want to fit in I any more than the INFP. I suppose you could say the ISFP does fit in more than INFP, but it just naturally happens that way within societal rules, not because of any conscious decision.

Hmm this is true, but it isn't a good way of telling between them at all. Becasuse both types run into the problem of feeling misunderstood, so both will likely tell you they are misunderstood.

This quote sums it up nicely:



INFPs face feeling misunderstood because no one could possibly ever know them as well as they know themselves.

The [Fi] process is a deep pool of nuanced self-awareness, and it’s truly impossible to communicate all the variety within themselves to another person.

If you peel back the layers, however, it’s not that INFPs have a challenge in being fully misunderstood. If anyone else ever actually ‘fully’ understood them that would actually be a bad sign – it would mean that the INFP had lost some of their individuality or that they’re dangerously close to being too similar to other people.

There may be some pride around being inscrutable. At the very least it’s a sign that they’ve not lost their uniqueness.

....

When an INFP feels “misunderstood,” it could be more accurately stated that they feel marginalized, discounted and believe others are questioning their motives.

Click to expand...

Source

I can't definitely say this isn't true, but it sounds like a generalization to me

I agree to an extent, but I think it depends on their life situation a lot. Also it could be because the INFP passions are less concrete or grounded so they could seem stupid even to themselves let alone others, so they almost avoid answering

I think this is over generalising, and me personally as an INFP I would be more likely to say it's misguided, as I have sympathy with the closed minded authority

I think ISFPs would have the same thing as you put for INFP, but I'm not entirely sure

Buy yeah everything you just wrote in the most recent post was accurate to me except the authority bit. (and dw you don't seem like a nerd, except your avatar that confuses me lol)

I just hope youre not colorblind! :tongue:


And I agree with this too


LordDarthMoominKirby said:



OK, so it's kind of already been said, but in general I think this is the primary difference between ISFP and INFP:
The ISFP is similar to the INFP, but overall *they have a better grip on reality*, and this helps them fit in/understand the world.
The INFP is similar to the ISFP, but overall *they have a worse grip on reality*, and this makes them more imaginative.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

heroindisguise said:


> I disagree. I care about my appearance (not in an obsessive manner), and enjoyed fashion when I was younger. I love makeup and beauty because all these I see as fun and creative outlets for self-expression. Dolling up is a nice way of spicing things up when life feels a bit dull.


Me too! It kind of frustrates me that this is seen soley as an ISFP thing. It seems like most INFP's almost make a point of not caring about their appearance, but I do, quite a bit: 

1. Apparently I have to wear clothing, so I might as well make it FUN, and 
2. It's like a preview into what someone might find inside if they ever get to know me. Or just a way to express myself without having to use words. But the meanings/feelings behind my choices are deeply personal, and sometimes I forget that not everyone views, say, the colour teal in the same way that I do. XD

I don't know if there are any tell-tale signs to distinguish ISFP and INFP by clothing choices, though. My ISFP father dresses to be comfortable, because for years he worked in a profession in which comfort was the most important thing. He does have an interest in aesthetics and I suspect that if he had've grown up in a different culture he might have been a more flamboyant dresser, but he reckons he got so much shit for it as a teenager that he lost the confidence and the desire to continue. I dressed for purely comfort when I was younger, but when I became more confident I become more flamboyant (although comfort is still important to me). I really cannot think of any way in which you could differentiate our motivations. Maybe a really in-depth conversation in which we both had enough knowledge of the functions to make sense of things, but maybe even that wouldn't be enough.



> So I'd guess, in a very generic manner, that INFPs are more idea-oriented (due to Ne), and ISFPs are more experience oriented i.e. they tend to be more grounded in reality (not practical in the strict sense of the word because they _do_ daydream, but in touch with their surroundings).


I think that's a good generalisation. Pretty sure my sister's boyfriend is an ISTP and he's mentioned having a LOT of trouble tuning out external stimulus. Sometimes I find it distracting if it's excessive, but more often than not it's tuning _in_ that's the problem for me!

I wish my father wasn't the only ISFP I was sure about, because he's about 30 years older than me and I (obviously) never had a chance to see him develop as a teen/young adult. But one big way in which we clash is that I can't help but seek opportunities for change, while he needs to be fairly confident of how things will turn out before he comes on board (but then he'll be all for it). When it comes to discussing social or political issues, for instance, I'm coming from how things _should_ be and how they _could_ be and my attitude tends to be, well, if the status quo isn't working, what's the harm in trying something new? Whereas he's more like, well this is how things _are_ and we can't just go changing things willy-nilly. I sometimes think of him as a bit of a stick in the mud, but then when he and my ESFJ mother are talking about changing things in their shop, he'll be the one pushing to try something new and she'll be the one going "OMG YOU CAN'T DO THAT THIS IS THE WAY THINGS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN DONE NO NO NO WAY!!!" >_<

So I guess to summarise, it would be that he's more grounded, realistic, "this is the way it is", while I'm more - *shudders* - of an _idealist_. I wonder if he was more like me when he was younger, though, because I know he's sort of waiting for me to grow out of it. It might be that Ni helped him narrow his focus and reign in a more scattered Se? Or maybe he just hates my Ne that much, haha.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I think that INFPs are more introspective, dreamy and self aware whereas ISFPs are malleable, and more straightforward. For example:
> ISFP: "Music is my passion, and I dedicate my life to it"
> INFP: "Music is who I am, and I would be lost without it"
> 
> ...


_

Seriously, like everything in this thread aside from Lord Darth's post is absurd and riddled with typist remarks.

My husband is and ISFP, my closest sibling is an INFP. 

My INFP sibling is more philosophical. He's always inside his head. We have great intellectual conversations about our perspectives, values and beliefs of big ideas. 

My ISFP husband is more immersive. When we talk, he wants to give all the details about who said what, how it was said - a play by play account.

INFPs explore all avenues and possibilities when encountering a task of problem. ISFPs will explore their way there, confident that the solution will reveal itself in time._


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

reckful;16504074
If what somebody's talking about is an air of [I said:


> intellectual[/I] superiority, I'm on record that the NJs are the types most likely to give off a know-it-all vibe — but as between an INFP and an ISFP, I think the INFP is somewhat more likely to have an arrogant streak.


There's a difference between _thinking_ you're intellectually superior to everyone and _seeming like you think _you're superior to everyone. INFPs do often have arrogant streaks, but ISFPs are much more externally oriented. The ISFPs I know are humble about their own strengths and abilities, and don't really boast much. However, they do tend to look at what other people are doing more. You can tell when someone is judging you and sizing you up, and ISFPs do a lot of sizing up of others, but unlike a lot of other people they don't really ever become vocal about the positive/negative opinions they have. I don't actually know if ISFPs do form on-the-spot positive/negative opinions of people-- that's something that I personally do, but the ISFPs I know always seem uncomfortable when you ask them what they think of people. 

ISFPs often seem like they have an air of superiority because (a) they are introverted and can sometimes be very shy, (b) they are observant and tend to watch the action from a distance when they're not personally involved, (c.) they clam up when they get uncomfortable, (d) they are often highly intelligent but they never brag about it so everyone assumes they think they're "too good" for everyone.

ISFPs project an air of superiority, but in reality that's just a defense mechanism for when they feel uncomfortable or isolated.

(and secretly a lot of ISFPs do think they're smarter than everyone, but they don't tell you that unless it's 1 in the morning and you're best friends.)


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Just watch the videos I posted.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

stiletto said:


> Seriously, like everything in this thread aside from Lord Darth's post is absurd and riddled with typist remarks.


Like what?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

So I'm back with my idea.

I feel like ISFPs have that burst of Se energy, and also the Ni conviction of belief. ISFPs look like the typical surfers or hippies to me, or like workers towards various movements, paying attention to the more physical aspect of a social movement (I am totally biased, since these are the people I've been around a lot, compared to successful corporate workers). They have strong ideals with their Fi...could be for harmony, caring for the environment, having perfect health. 

I should also say...that maybe I'm overplaying the "physical" side of Se. My ex is also a musician and has recently tried his hand in art, and is quite capable. 

Ni narrows down the paths to that and they go full force with Se towards that path...so like with my XSFP (I think he was ISFP) ex, he would completely believe in some solutions. That was THE one, and he knew it with all the fiber of his being.

I feel like the guy who just sold me avocado oil is an ISFP. He might not be, but he reminds me a hell of a lot of my ex. He gave me a bunch of pieces of bread and he just poured the avocado oil all over them...excessive amount of oil for me to try...because it's that great. It's not about the money, it's about this wonderful avocado oil that's going to be a path to his ideal of health and beauty, and he wants me to know that. Of course he also uses it all over his body, eats it, and his gf also uses it for everything. 

For me, in the back of my head (this is Ne, I think), I am really not believing that about the oil. I need to learn for myself. And then finally it's even saying "well, I kind of hope it's not that great because I want to try all the other oils too and make something better."

I want to use the avocado oil to make another oil. I want to know exactly what is it about this avocado oil that works, and are there other oils that have the same quality? Is there some way to maximize some affects, and minimize others? I will not become a die hard fan of avocado oil no matter how wonderful it is, because if it is that great I will still be off to the next project, though it might become a part of my routine or a tool.

Ne can manifest in NPs as a lot of different projects and interests. It's broad and expansive, wanting to dig deep enough to satisfy a leap to the next possibility. 

Ni is deep and follows more of a path to a solitary point. 

Se is reactive to the environment and so in ISFP, this means they jump into things with a lot of energy and force, without holding back. 

Si is much more...um...I don't understand Si that much, but I'm going to say it's more systematic and cyclical. About doing things a certain way, not just jumping in with guns blazing. 

Overall, I would say Ne would look like someone with a lot of different ideas and interests, rarely completely invested in any of them, and interested in finding more. Might have storehouse of facts and methods, to be put to use generating possible scenarios or combinations. This is also something sort of abstract and not that obvious in their physical environment (aside from maybe being kind of messy and disorganized).

Se would look like someone putting their full force behind a single great idea. Someone who whole heartedly believes that a theory will end in an ideal, and they push towards that forcefully and throughout their life. 

Both are invested in ideals, but for an INFP it's going to be a very scattered movement towards realizing that ideal, collecting lots of seemingly unrelated skills and knowledge. Perhaps collections of music or other things that have some sentimental value which will show little flecks of the Fi ideal. Like a prism with many colors refracting out of it.

And with ISFP it's going to be much more straight forward with conviction, and you're going to see that movement in their life and environment and their actions. Their Fi ideal is at the end of an Ni/Se trail, and they have a distant look when dreaming about it, though are mostly in the present environment.

I realize this is absurd and riddled with typism. But whatever. It's just a bunch of possible connections, not something I wholeheartedly believe.

Also, I consider myself sort of an XNFP.


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, this is probably obvious but ISFPs tend to be more realistic and grounded, while INFPs are prone to being well...not. They're both very warm and caring personalities, but I find that the main differences between the ISFP I know and the INFPs I know are that when the INFPs get upset they're more likely to become irrational and whiny, for lack of a better word, while the ISFP remains stable and doesn't let their mood distort their grounded perspective. This might have nothing to do with type, actually, considering both INFPs I know have borderline personality disorder.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

One the surface, from my experience of knowing INFP's is they are less "here". I don't mean daydreamers because I am a daydreamer. INFP's don't have their feet on the ground - it seems they have many projects going on at once and don't follow through with what an ISFP would see as a practical outcome. 

I am a graphic design student but a huge part of what we do is idea generation. Our main tutor is full of Ne, whether or not he is a INFP is a different question, but the difference of Ne and Se becomes apparent when it comes to deciding which idea to follow through with. 

He exclaims we should just try the idea. Even if we think it won't work. He doesn't think about the steps to get there, he just does it because he is excited about the new adventure, whether it be in the mind or physical. Whereas I have already concluded that there is no possible way for that idea because I have already gone through the steps in my mind, and know that it cannot be done.

He loves to explore and doesn't mind if the outcome doesn't work for him - he's just enjoyed the experience of doing it. I on the other hand would be frustrated to know that I spent time on something I knew wasn't going to work in the first place, and it didn't work out. 

Working with him can be frustrating because I am thinking about the process of making the idea a reality, and visualising that it can or cannot be done. And like I said, he doesn't care about the reality of it; rather the exploration.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting post. But I just can't understand it. Is analyzing things and reading the hidden Ni or Ne. I have a thread about INFP or ISFP you can visit. I am still confused. INFP and ISFP are very simlar (dom. Fi and inferior Te) :/


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, a lot of replies! Thanks all. There seems to be a range of answers but the general consensus is that ISFPs are more practical ("just do it") whereas INFPs are less about what something is in reality and more what it represents? As in, an INFP will be more idealistic and "ignore" what's blatantly there as a fact.



Which of the two types is the most future-orientated? Which is more impulsive? Which is the more emotionally expressive / least private?

It seems that Se/Ni is more of a "realist" so I presume ISFPs come across as being easiest to understand communication-wise, and also more practical and focused.

I'm guessing INFPs are more serious on the outside and more protective of their ideals.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I think that INFPs are more introspective, dreamy and self aware whereas ISFPs are malleable, and more straightforward. For example:
> ISFP: "Music is my passion, and I dedicate my life to it"
> INFP: "Music is who I am, and I would be lost without it"
> 
> ...


_

I don't think so. I don't agree._


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> That's fairly helpful, but as oppose to what? Do INFPs care less about appearance and more about something else?


I care about appearance. I have a strong dislike for stuff like tattoos, piercings, shaving, make-up, etc.
Also, I hate suits, particularly modern suits which seem to be made purposely to make the wearer look soulless and evil.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Which of the two types is the most future-orientated? Which is more impulsive? Which is the more emotionally expressive / least private?


1. I'm not 100% sure about ISFP so I won't comment there. But for me, *the future* is merely something to think about either as a means of escape (like, "my life isn't going so well in that moment, but soon things will be great again!" happened a lot when I was younger) or when I absolutely have to (e.g., I have 20 different assignments due in the next month, plus I have to make a doctor's appointment by a certain date, blah blah blah). Otherwise it's just some vague thing in which anything could happen. I don't have any strict goals or plans for the future beyond "stay alive, try stuff, have fun, keep learning and maturing". Oddly I had more goals when I was a kid, but I think that was peer-influenced because apart from living overseas and learning multiple languages, nothing else is truly what I want out of life.

2. I'd hazard a guess that ISFP is *more impulsive*, only because my Ne can be very good at conjuring up all the possible ways in which something could go wrong. I have done things that could be considered impulsive/ill thought through, but they tend to be on a larger scale and I did them because I knew it was the right thing for me to do. If I do something risky and it fails, I know exactly why it has ended badly and I can take responsibility for it (even if I complain about how unfair the world is to others, but that's half tongue-in-cheek anyway). Given enough time to process things, I think I've always been pretty good at figuring out how my decisions led to the consequences I suffer, even as a kid. An exception would be when I was battling depression and social anxiety and my mental state was pretty distorted, but even then I still did try to join the dots.

3. *Most emotionally expressive/least private*? Ehhhh I think that's going to be pretty equal as far as MBTI goes, with dominant Fi and an extraverted auxiliary function. I can say that personally, I'm mostly pretty stoic, but when I'm with someone I feel really comfortable around, I let it all bleed out. I think that's an Enneagram thing though - self-preservation variant likes to hold it in and sexual variant wants to let it all out to a special "other", so it's like a constant tug-of-war for me. 



> It seems that Se/Ni is more of a "realist" so I presume ISFPs come across as being easiest to understand communication-wise, and also more practical and focused.


I think so. As much as I love my Ne, it's not great for helping me organise my thoughts in a linear fashion. Maybe this is a "grass is greener" thing but I feel like ISFP's are much easier to understand than I am.



> I'm guessing INFPs are more serious on the outside and more protective of their ideals.


Not sure about this one. Again I'd say it's pretty equal. Maybe we just go about protecting our ideals in different ways? But if I've typed some of my classmates right, I don't think there's much of a difference here beyond specific personality quirks/levels of health.


----------

